# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  لماذا لايرتدي الطبيب الللون الاحمر داخل غرفة العملية

## reddish

*لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الاخضر في غرفة العمليات؟

الالوان عالم فسيح مليء بالاثارة وله اثار فاعلة على النفس 
البشرية فمثلا لو سألت احدا عن سبب ارتداء الاطباء للون 
الاخضر في غرف العمليات؟لاحترت فى الجواب 
*

----------


## reddish

*اجابك ستكون ان اللون الاخضر لون السلام والطمأنينة وما الى 
ذلك... لا ننكر هذا ولكن السبب مختلف تماما... 
الالوان تنطلق من قاعدة الالوان الاساسية وهي .. 
الأحمــر 

الأزرق

و الأصفــر

وهذه الالوان هي اللتي نخرج منها بجميع الالوان على 
سبيل المثال .. اذا اردنا الحصول
واذا اردنا الحصول على اللون البنفسجي فاننا نمزج اللونين 
الاحمر والازرق اما اللونين الاسود والابيض فهما لونين 
محايدين يستعملان لتفتيح اللون وتقتيمه وحتى لا نبتعد كثيرا 
عن الموضوع... 
ان ناتج خلط لونين اساسيين يتوافق مع الثالث وهذا التوافق 
يريح العين وهذا ما اردت الوصول اليه.. 
اللون الاخضر هو ناتج مزج اللونين الازرق والاصفر .. 
اذا فاللون الاخضر الفرعي يتوافق مع اللون الاحمر 
الاساسي وكيفية التوافق ان العين عندما تطيل النظر
للون معين فانها بعد ذلك تبحث 
تلقائيا عن اللون الموافق له .. 
ولنقم بتجربة عملية ..وهي ان نطيل النظر لصحيفة باللون 
الاصفر لمدة تقارب الدقيقتين ونلاحظ ما هو اللون الذي 
سيلوح امام اعيننا اذا حولنا نظرنا الى 
صحيفة بيضاء قطعا سيكون اللون البنفسجي وهذا بالنسبة 
لنا ونحن لم نطيل النظر ... 
فكيف بالطبيب الذي ينظر الى لون الدم الاحمر بالساعات 
وعلى مدى السنوات عندما يرفع الطبيب نظره عن المريض 
في غرفة العمليات تلقائيا ستبحث عينه عن اللون الاخضر 
.. 

وحتى تكون عين الطبيب 
مرتاحة ولا ينعكس ذلك سلبا على نفسيته بفطرته البشرية 
...البسوه اللون الاخضر لانه هو الموافق مع اللون الاحمر
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اقناع يا دكتور ..
بالجد معلومات لأول مره أعرفها ..
يديك العافية



*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

اقناع يا دكتور ..
بالجد معلومات لأول مره أعرفها ..
يديك العافية مشكور




وين اراضيك احمد الحبر , ليك وحشة , تقبل سلامي .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رائع......اسمح لي يادكتور بنقل مواضيعك فهي هادفه جدا........
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*روووووووووووعة يادكتور موضوع جديد واول مرة اعرفوا
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*مشكور - مع اني طبيب لكن المعلومة جديدة علي يعني ما ادونا ليها
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.فاضل
					

مشكور - مع اني طبيب لكن المعلومة جديدة علي يعني ما ادونا ليها



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ولا حيدوكم ليها
دي ثقافة ساااااااااااااكت خخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لتهدئة نفسية الطبيب الذى يرى الدم دائما
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اللون الاخضر هادى جدا
                        	*

----------

